# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Հարցում. Արդյո՞ք սխալ է Սոդքի Հանքի շահագործումը

## Gev_Madrigal

Արդյո՞ք սխալ է Սոդքի Հանքի շահագործումը:
Նաշեք Այո կամ Ոչ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բա չիմանանք էտ որտեղա, ինչի համար են շահագործում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բա չիմանանք էտ որտեղա, ինչի համար են շահագործում


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, խոսքը ոսկու հանքի մասին է:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բա չիմանանք էտ որտեղա, ինչի համար են շահագործում


Սևանում ոսկու վերամշակման ֆաբրիկայի կառուցման մասին է հարցնում:


Ահա ինտերնետից որոշ տվյալներ :Wink: 
Ապագա ձեռնարկության հիմնական խնդիրը ցիանիդի օտարման հարցն է, որն օգտագործում են հանքից ոսկու դուրս բերման համար: Համաշխարհային փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ ցիանիդների արտահոսքի 76%-ը կատարվում է հանքի պոչամբարներում, 18%-ը՝ ձեռնարկություններում, եվ 6%-ը՝ փոխադրումների ընթացքում:
Պոչամբարները կավե հատակ ունեցող ավազաններ են, որոնց հատակը մի քանի տարի հետո կճաքճքի, և ֆիլտրացումը կհասնի մինչև 10%-ի: Թունավոր բաղադրությունները կլցվեն ստորգետնյա ջրերի, իսկ հետո Սևանի մեջ: Ընդ որում, այդ գործընթացը կարող է արագացնել անգամ ամենաթույլ երկրաշարժը (4-5 բալ), իսկ ձեռնարկության կառուցման ենթադրյալ վայրը գտնվում է ակտիվ սեյսմիկ գոտում:
Այս շրջանում են սկիզբ առնում բոլոր ստորգետնյա ջրերը, որոնք հետո արտեզյան ջրերի տեսքով հասնում են Արարատի դաշտավայր: Դա կհանգեցնի այդ արտեզյան ջրերով ոռոգվող բոլոր հողերի կեղտոտմանը: Չմոռանանք նաև, որ պոչամբարի կառուցման վայրից ոչ շատ հեռու սկիզբ են առնում ՙՋերմուկ՚-ի հանքաջրերը: Շրջանի ջրային ավազանը աղտոտման վտանգի տակ դնելով՝ նախագծի հեղինակներն իրենց վրա մեծ պատասխանատվություն են վերցնում:
Սոդքի հանքավայրը գտնվում է ակտիվ սեյսմիկ գոտում: Սոդքի տարածքի սեյսմիկ ռիսկի վերլուծությունը (BFP, 1998) բերեց այն եզրակացության, որ Սոդքի հանքը գտնվում է մի տարածքում, որտեղ կարճ ժամանակահատվածում հնարավոր են զգալի ուժգնությամբ երկրաշարժեր ( Ռիխտերի սանդղակով 6 բալանոց եվ ավելի):

----------

Գուգօ (14.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

ունենք չունենք մի հատ Սևան ունենք, էտ էլ են ուզում հարամել?? քվեարկել եմ *ԱՅՈ,* սխալ է շահագործումը.
մեզ համար դրա օգուտը այնքան չնչին կլինի, որ պատճառած վնասների դեմաց նույնիսկ չի էլ երևա.....

----------


## Rammstein

Ես էլ անջատված քվեարկել եմ «ոչ»: Ինձ թվացել ա հարցում գրած ա «արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է…»:

Պատասխան. *Այո, սխալ է:*

----------


## Yeghoyan

Բայց էդ հանքի տերերը պնդում են ու համոզված են, որ Սևանին այն վնաս տալ չի կարող :Xeloq:

----------


## Grieg

երևի հարստացուցիչ ֆաբրիկայի մասին էիր ուզում բացել հարցումը?




> ԱրմԻնֆո 
> 
> Սեւանի ավազանում հարստացուցիչ ֆաբրիկայի կառուցման հարցը փակված է: Այդ մասին ԱրմԻնֆոյի թղթակցին հայտնեց ՀՀ նախագահին առընթեր Սեւանի հիմնահարցերի հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Վլադիմիր Մովսիսյանը: 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ֆաբրիկա կառուցելու գաղափարը պատկանում էր «GeoProMining» ընկերությանը, որի ղեկավարությունը բանակցություններ էր վարում բարձր  մակարդակով: Չնայած նրան, որ  Սեւանի ավազանում նման գործունեությունն արգելված է օրենքով, «GPM»-ը, ղեկավարվելով սեփական տնտեսական շահերով եւ անընդմեջ հայտարարելով ինչպես Արարատում, այնպես էլ Գագարինում ֆաբրիկայի կառուցման անեկամտաբերության մասին, մեկ տարուց ավելի պնդում էր, որպեսզի իրականացվի  արտադրությունը Սոտքի ոսկու հանքավայրի շրջան տեղափոխելու նախագիծը: 
> 
> «GPM»-ի «սեւանյան ախորժակի» արդյունքը դարձավ «SOS Սեւան» մեծամասշաբ  կամպանիան, որին միացան կազմակերպություններ ԱՄՆ-ից, Մեծ Բրիտանիայից, Մեքսիկայից, Վենեսուելայից, Ղրղզստանից, Բուլղարիայից, Ուռուգվայից: Կամպանիայի շրջանակներում այս տարվա գարնանը ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին բաց նամակ ուղարկվեց, որում հասարակական կազմակերպությունները կոչ էին անում կանգնեցնել «GeoProMining»-ի հակաօրինական գործունեությունը: Նամակում մասնավորապես նշված է, որ ֆաբրիկայի կառուցման արդյունքը կլինեն 100 միլիոն տոննա թունավոր թափոնները, պոչամբարը` թունավորված ցիանային միացություններով եւ ծանր մետաղներով, որոնք կլցվեն լճի գրունտային ջրերի մեջ: 
> 
> «Սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, որ իր նախագծով «GeoProMining» ընկերությունը նպատակ էր հետապնդում ստանալ գերշահույթ` հանքանյութի տեղափոխման ծախսերը կրճատելու ճանապարհով: Մենք բացատրեցինք ընկերության ղեկավարությանը, որ իրավունք չունենք ռիսկի տակ դնել Սեւանա լիճը, եւ ես ուրախ եմ, որ նրանք համաձայնեցին մեզ հետ: Ցանկանում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, քանի որ հենց նա ասաց որոշիչ խոսքն այս հարցում»,- նշեց Վ. Մովսիսյանը:

----------


## Գուգօ

> Բայց էդ հանքի տերերը պնդում են ու համոզված են, որ Սևանին այն վնաս տալ չի կարող


ես մի հեռուստահաղորդում եմ նայել, որտեղ էլ խոսում էին այդ մասին ու ասում էին վնաս է  :Dntknw:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հաստատ վնաս է, հերթական գրպաները լցնելու միջոցն է: Թե՞ իրենց թվում է էն եքա պետությունը 70 տարի դրա տեղը չի իմացել, որ բացի ու հանի դա: ԽՍՀՄ  հանքարդյունաբերության մի մասնագետ մի անգամ խոսում էր ու ասեց, որ Հայաստանում տենց սմ չկա, որ հետազոտված չլինի, տենց նյութ չկա,որ իրենք դրանց տեղը չիմանային, բայց ոչ բոլորին կարելիա ձեռք տալ, իսկ հիմա իբր թե գյուտեր են անում,չգիտեմ ինչեր են անում...
Էսօր մի տեղ էլ հանդիպեցի սրա մասին, կարծիքները տարբեր էին, մի մասը պնդում էր, որ հեչ էլ վնաս չի տալու, մյուս մասն էլ հակառակը:
Իմ կարծիքով պետք չի, չի կարելի, հաստատ դրա օգուտները վնասից շատ կլինեն:Բայց դե ով է՞ մեզ լսում ....

----------


## hayk-1992

շատ ճիշտ ես քվեարկել:Հարցն ա սխալ ձևակերպած:Սոթքի արդյունաբերական հանքը շահագործվել ա,կա ու կլինի եթե ռացիոնալ շահագործենք:Բայց ֆիլտրող ձեռնարկության կառուցումը սխալ ա ու չի կառուցվի:

----------

